# Nuevo Laredo to Monterrey CLOSED?



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am seeing news feeds saying the rain on Monday night has essentially flooded the route to Monterrey so smaller vehicles are not allowed access for the next couple of days. 

Is this really the case as I am planning to go this route very shortly?

If this is the case those others that travel this route as I do would appreciate knowing so we can make alternative plans such as going an alternate route or delaying the trip for a couple of days. I saw this on Facebook and Quaditrin website.

https://mexico.quadratin.com.mx/cierre-carretero-monterrey-nuevo-laredo-vehiculos-pequenos/


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

It is currently closed due to floods and will reopen "when the water goes down" according to reports.
https://www.ksat.com/weather/flooding-shuts-down-highway-from-nuevo-laredo-to-monterrey


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

RickS said:


> It is currently closed due to floods and will reopen "when the water goes down" according to reports.
> https://www.ksat.com/weather/flooding-shuts-down-highway-from-nuevo-laredo-to-monterrey


So I left just in time?


----------

